
How to Fly the B-25 Mitchell Bomber (1944) [video] - geoka9
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YQmkjpP6q8
======
rolph
These vids are what i would miss if YT was torpedoed. i make it a point to
horde them all when i find them.

------
system2
This video makes us appreciate how important computers today. Literally, every
part of the engine was manually controlled by the users with their judgment,
and most likely under some pressure too.

~~~
Gibbon1
One take away is these aircraft reached the point where you couldn't 'just
fly' them, too complex. Everything becomes about training, procedures,
organization, and culture.

~~~
system2
Technically B-25 is a war machine, not just to fly, but it is to destroy. It
is the product of army with almost unlimited resources and manpower, at the
end it is not about the UX or usability. They probably didn't even consider it
for a second.

~~~
rolph
three main considerations for any mission: seek opportunity, gain advantage,
achieve objective.

